# 

## olija

,                   , ..  ?

----------


## Kseni

> 


 :yes:

----------


## olija

Kseni ,      ?

----------


## .

*olija*,    .  . 
    .

----------


## Kseni

,         , 




> *olija*,

----------


## __

> ,                   , ..  ?


      .   ,           ,   -     .      .   ,     .  - -           .     ?

----------


## ))))))))

> .   ,           ,   -     .      .   ,     .  - -           .     ?


..     .861 .1 -  -!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

> ..     .861 .1 -  -!!!!


  :Wow:   .
...        ?  :No-no:  
-,        .
 -,     ** .
    ,  ,  . 
, ,    1843-,  ,  **  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> - -           .     ?


 .

----------


## ))))))))

> .
> ...        ?  
> -,        .
>  -,     ** .
>     ,  ,  . 
> , ,    1843-,  ,  **  .


        ? ?  :Wow:

----------


## sema

> ? ?


, )   .        .
              .

----------


## a.sokolov

`      (    )...
,     ,  01.01.2007  -     .
 .       ,        .

 -    ,      ???           (. 39  ) ??? :Hmm:

----------


## BorisG

> `


     .  :Wink:  



> 


       ,  ,  ,     .



> ,     ,


 .  .  :Wink:  



> .       ,        .


  .

----------


## .

> .       ,        .


  .



> -    ,      ?


  ,    ,    ?   ,  ,       :Wink:

----------


## a.sokolov

:Smilie: 
 :Big Grin: 
 ,         (    ,   )
  ,     \       (     ).
    ,         42301 -      ( 205- "  "),     : 
      - 40817
   - 40802

            .         .    115-  "  ..."

----------


## sema

> ,         (    ,   )
>   ,     \       (     ).


                 .       .



> ,        42301 -      ( 205- "  "),     : 
>      - 40817
>    - 40802


 ?    205-    
40817 
40802 




> 


1.              )
2.               
3. 115-..       .

        ..
http://dom.bankir.ru/showthread.php?t=61412

----------


## .

> ,     \


    ?  -    ()   :Wink: 



> 


       ,    ,     . 



> .


       ,     /.    .



> ,


          . ,        100 .        -   :Wink:      ,      ,

----------


## sema

> -    ,      ???           (. 39  ) ???


       ))

----------


## a.sokolov

may be...

,   - .
        "  ",  . .

----------


## Demin

*a.sokolov*, 


> ,   - .


 .  .    *sema*, 


> 


    ,     -  - -      .




> ,     \       (     ).


 ,       -    .           ,   ,     -...   :Big Grin:

----------


## dim11

,     :yes: 
         /.
     ?    ,    ,      ,       .

----------


## LegO NSK

23.   ( )
2.  - ....    ,   1  ,       ... .....   :
1)       ( ) -        ()  .        ,     ;

   27  2006*. N*137-,  01.01.2007

----------


## dim11

.  ?  ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,      ,    ..  (40817, 423  ..),    -.     .

----------


## dim11

.
,   -      :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

(  ) -   .

----------


## BorisG

> ,   -


      .  .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ...     .


  .  ,    ,      .
   ,     ,  .  :Wink:  
      ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

,        ?   :Wink:

----------


## dim11

> .  ,    ,      .
>    ,     ,  .  
>       ,  .


     .
         ?
     ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,      - ...
 -      ,    40717, 423  ..    - .           .

----------


## BorisG

> ...   40717,


  407       . ,    40817 :quest:   :Wink:  



> ... 423


     .    ?



> ... .           .


  :Wow:  - ,       ,     ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## Demin

*BorisG*, 


> 423
>     .    ?


     .  ,     40817,  423       ,    ( 42301  42309 ).          423  40817.

----------


## LegO NSK

> 407       . ,    40817  
>      .    ?
>  - ,       ,     ,  .


1. , .  :yes:  
2.  423       ,       .   ,   ,   .
3.  .     ,      ,   ,        .

----------


## BorisG

> 2.  423       ,       .


     ,  .
     (     ),      ,   40817.
** ...   .
 ,      ,   .  **   .



> ,   ,   .


    .     ,   ,  40817, , ,  423,    .   302-.     .



> .


  :Wow:    ...       .  :Wink:  
     ,        . 
. 47               , ...     .  :yes:  
,   .     .

----------


## LegO NSK

,    -  ,     40817,       - 423.  -   ..

  -    ,       .26   .

----------


## Demin

*BorisG*, 


> (     ),      ,   40817.


 .  423 - ,  40817 - .   . ,          423,     40817  .        423  40817.   . (     42301  40817,  ,   .)
*LegO NSK*, 


> - 423.


    -     42307. -          .      .

----------

> ,  .
>      (     ),      ,   40817.
> ** ...   .
>  ,      ,   .  **   .


  ?             (  ). , ,  !

----------


## BorisG

> ...     (  ). ...


  :Wow:   :Wow:   ?
 .     ,       ,    ,    .

----------


## ))))))))

!!    :Big Grin:   ,    ,  ??
       (,   ).
1. : "    "
2.   
3. , 1-  ().   .
4. 
5.   1.2.
6.  (    :Stick Out Tongue:  )
7.       .
  ?     - !   - .   -   
 :Wow: 
*BorisG*,    ? ? =)
*

----------


## ))))))))

*BorisG*,     ?

----------


## sema

> ?     - !


 ?   ?))) 


> -


859       ?      ?)))  :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> )))))))), 15.02.2008  11:50


      )))                 ))     ))) .

----------


## vampire2

42301   40817 -     .       (   ).  302-   .
 _115 -          ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> ...        ...


  :Wow:   .      .          " "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

*vampire2*,   )))       ,    302-)))   ))       .

----------

:     ,   -
   ,          (    )   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

2  1990 . N 395-I 
"    "

 13.1.*     ,    

** ,    ,    ,   ,  ,    9    5   ,               ,          :

----------


## Ilkevich

,     ,       .  ?

----------


## .

.      ,     ,      .

----------


## Larky

> -  ,     40817,       - 423.


            222-...  :Wink:

----------

,                          .
 .  -         ?

----------


## Demin

**,  .

----------

.       .
   ,               .

----------


## .

?       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Demin

**, 


> ,               .


       ?    ?

----------

2.       - ( )        .

             .


2Demin   .

----------


## .

?     ,     !    ?   ?    .

----------


## __

-        ,    ,  .     .  -.  -         ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,               .


   ,  .         .       ,   -     .

----------


## .

-     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## D-M

2Demin   .        

  ""      / ,     ,      ""  / ,    .  ,   ,  /     "",      . 

        ,....
      .

----------


## koshhhhhka

> ,        ?


      ,   !!!     ,    /    ,   ,                   .

----------


## D-M

> ,   !!!     ,    /    ,   ,                   .


 ,       ,  .      .  .  ..   (      )            ,    (, , ...),  ..          .            .

       ,       .

----------

,    ,       .
:     . (     ,  ,   )

       .
         ?

----------

> -         ,   
> .

      ,       ,   .           ..

----------


## D-M

> ,       ,   .           ..


    ,    ,             .    :Wink:

----------

2D-M    ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,        .  5  10   :Wink: 



> ,       ,   .           ..


 .       ? 
  ,         ,   ,  .

----------


## D-M

> 2D-M    ?


[quote]          .. [quote]


  31      ,    ,  ...     ...


           ....

----------


## __

> **,        .  5  10  
>  .       ? 
>   ,         ,   ,  .


      ?  -  ?         (    .)   (  )?   -....

----------


## .

.     .         .

----------


## myza72



----------


## LegO NSK

,    .

----------


## Xelga001

.  (423, 40817)   . -,  .     .40802
       .   ,( ..    ),      ,      15-     ...

----------


## D-M

> .


   1        ?

----------


## BorisG

> .     ...


        . 
   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ,      15-      ...


     .       .  :Wink:

----------


## Xelga001

!!!
    423  40817,    (  ..   .,   
    15  115

----------


## .

*Xelga001*, -       :Smilie:

----------

> !!!
>     423  40817,    (  ..   .,   
>     15  115


  (40802...)     (40817...)  .   10

----------


## D-M

> !!!
>     423  40817,    (  ..   .,






> Xelga001, -


, ,  ,     423..., 40817        "  ",   "",      -     ,   ()    ,    .

----------


## Xelga001



----------

(),  ,   
     ,  

     -

----------


## D-M

> (),  ,   
>      ,  
> 
>      -


,       .

----------


## 1111

, ,  ,    :
1.             ( )?
2.    ( ),      ,  ,  ,         ?
            ,    .

  ,      ,   ..  ..

PS.   - ,    .

----------


## .

1. 
2.  ,  ,   ,

----------


## 1111

> 1. 
> 2.  ,  ,   ,


!

          ?

----------


## .

""?      ?         ?
  ,  -   ?  ,     ?

----------


## 1111

> ,  -   ?  ,     ?


   .  :Smilie: 
      ,         .       .



> ""?      ?         ?


   ,             :



> ,       ,     ,       ,            - ,   ,  ,     ,        "-",        ,     ,         , ,  ,   ,      ,      ,     ,         ,  ;
>                          , , ,  , ,   , , , , , ,   -,     ,           ,  ,  ;
>                  ;
>   , -;


  ?
   ,   ,     (-, -)...

----------


## D-M

> ,   ,     (-, -)...


  ,      :Smilie: 

,   ,              , . .     . .(   ),  ,  ,    ( )   ,  .

----------


## 1111

> ,  ,    ( )   ,  .


, ,           .
           ( )  ?

 , ,         .        (    ),      ?   ?
,  ,         ( ).
      ,       ( )?  ?

----------


## D-M

1. 





> , ,         .


   ,  ,     ,      ,      (    ,     ).

3.   .
4.  ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## 1111

> 1. 
>    ,  ,     ,      ,      (    ,     ).
> 
> 3.   .
> 4.  ,   ,  ,     .


..      -                   .             ? ?

----------


## D-M

,      , ..    (  ),      /     ?     .

----------


## 1111

> ,      , ..    (  ),      /     ?     .


     ,  ,   ,  (300-400 . .  ).       - 1-2  .   /      .   ,     .

            ( )?
     ,      -?       - ?

----------


## D-M

2-5   ,,      ,     /,     /   ,    -      ,    - .
 2.   , ,     /    .
3.   ,  ,  ,    /      ,    (  ).

----------


## 1111

> 2-5   ,,      ,     /,     /   ,    -      ,    - .
>  2.   , ,     /    .
> 3.   ,  ,  ,    /      ,    (  ).


1.    ""    : , , -   .    ( ),    .
3.       /  ?

----------


## D-M

24 800 ., . 700.   .

  ,                     ,     ,    :Smilie: .

    ,    ,        ,    ,  .  .   .

----------


## 1111

> 24 800 ., . 700.   .
> 
>   ,                     ,     ,   .
> 
>     ,    ,        ,    ,  .  .   .


.   !

----------


## karionovsv

:   .       .        .   -, -      (103 .).           ?

----------


## LegO NSK

- .
  -  .

----------


## Demin

*karionovsv*,  


> 


,        , ?



> -, -


    ,      , ?



> ?


   - ,    .   - .

----------


## Fjedor

.

, ,    :

-           (   ,    );
-        ,    ;
-     700.000  (      );
-    ;
-     (    ).

  :

-     ,    (   ,   );
-        (   ),      ,   .

, ,        ,      ,     ?

----------


## karionovsv

"  - ,    .   - ."

  ""?      ,     ?   ?

----------


## .

> (   ),


   ?   ?   .



> 


      .

----------


## Demin

*karionovsv*, 


> ""?      ,     ?   ?


  . , ,  .

----------


## Fjedor

> ?   ?   .


  -  ,     ,     .       "" .




> .


, ,     ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,     ,   .


 ?

----------


## Fjedor

> ?


    :

 () /
/.

----------


## LegO NSK

> :
> 
>  () /
> /.


 ?

----------


## Fjedor

?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## GoldenRay

( )?
    ,    ,    ,     ? (,  ,     ...)

----------


## LegO NSK

.
  ,     -.

----------


## Fjedor

23.   ( )
.......................
2.  -      ,   1  ,  *         ,   * :

1) *      ( )* -   **     ()  . *       ,    * ;

,  **      (   ),  *, * ,     **   .

----------


## D-M

> ,     ;


  :Wink: 

    /, / ?

----------


## .

> -  ,     ,     .


!       ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Fjedor

> !       ?


    .

   (   ),        "" .      ->  ( -> ) ** ,   ,     **  (       ).

----------


## LegO NSK

*Fjedor*,  ,   ,     .

----------


## .

> 


          ,        :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

*Fjedor*,   -  **   :Smilie: 

             .

   -    ,  **  .

----------


## Fjedor

(, )     ( )  ,   .           ?

----------


## SergeiP

>     ( )  

     ?  ,         "",   "".

----------


## Fjedor

> ?  ,         "",   "".


      :

-     /,
-   (  ,      ),
-       ,
-        .

  -   ()  ,       .  ,             .       .

----------


## SergeiP

, - , ,      :Smilie: 

        ...

----------


## .

> -   ()


  .      40817,     4060. 
   .          40817,       .      .    .
   ,    .       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> 40817,     4060.


   .
*406* -   ,    ( ) .        .
  -    423.

----------


## D-M

/, /,  ...

  -       (       ),           ,           /, ...     ,     "   ,     - ".     .

       (    ),         ,      .

----------


## BorisG

> /, /,  ...


      ?
     ,    ...    ?

----------


## D-M

> ?



   ,    ...





> ,    ...    ?


    " "      .      .

        :  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;   ;   ;   ,    ,  , ;    (). 

  ,    () ,   ,    ()         **      .

----------


## TataToliatti

,      /,         ?

----------


## .



----------


## Fjedor

> ,      /,         ?


12  . 4       .   11          .    3   .

----------

> 1) *      ( )* -   **     ()  . *       ,    * ;



     -   ;
 ,    -   ;
   -  ?

  ?

----------


## D-M

,    , ..        ( ,   , . ).
   ,       ,       .

----------


## Edd

....   ?    /  ?

----------


## D-M

> ....   ?    /  ?


   ?

1.



> -   ;


  .

2.



> ,    -   ;


  .

3. 


> -  ?


    (.1). 

   .
  135.

  ?

----------

.
 ,  /,   .
  2007 ,   2008 -  /, +   2008.      ,     , .

 : 
    /     7 -   5   ,    . 
   ,   ,         .
        /   .,  ""     ,       ?

----------


## .

> ?


 7

----------


## .

> 406 -   ,


,    -   ,   423,  406   ,  .
*Edd*, ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 7


                 ,      ?

----------


## .

,       7         .

----------

.  :Smilie:

----------


## mariika1977

n>       ,
 n>   .  ,  ,  
 n> (-)  ,       
 n>       (  ?  
 n> ?),      .
 n>  1.07.09      .  
 n>     ,      
 n>

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ,  
> (-)


      ...
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265333

----------


## Linsy

*mariika1977* 
_ 
n>     ,      
n>      _ 
.

----------


## Demin

*mariika1977*, 


> 1.07.09      .


  ?

----------


## efreytor

*Demin*,     .......   ...

----------


## aNtOoXa

,          .                .            .      ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


,

----------


## aNtOoXa

,              .        .

----------


## Andyko

, ?

----------


## aNtOoXa

. .  :Frown:    !

----------


## Chrome

> 1)       ( ) -        ()  .        ,     ;


 :
     " ",   ( .. 40817)   / (      )?        40817,        . ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Chrome

(    ,  ,     .          ).       .
:             .    40817?      ( ,            )?

----------


## Chrome

(40817)         --?

----------


## Chrome

,               /      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> (40817)         --?


 .

----------


## Chrome

.    ,     ,      . ?

----------


## Larky

> (40817)         --?


      ...  :Smilie:             ,     ...

----------


## D-M

> 


 ""

----------


## aayakov

> ,               /      .


     ?!
  2008             . 0      = 0     2- !   :Smilie:    - 18 ,  .




> ...             ,     ...


 , ,      .    .
    - "  "  "  ",    "   .." !    ! ;(

----------


## Fjedor

> ?!
>   2008             . 0      = 0     2- !     - 18 ,  .


    .




> , ,      .    .
>     - "  "  "  ",    "   .." !    ! ;(


,  -   ,     . :Smilie:

----------


## aayakov

> ,  -   ,     .


 -  18     /  .
   -   /,     .   :Wink:

----------


## Fjedor

> , ,      .    .
>     - "  "  "  ",    "   .." !    ! ;(





> -  18     /  .


   ,      ( ),   /    ,          ,      ..     ....     .




> -   /,     .


    .

----------


## Chrome

> ?!
>   2008             . 0      = 0     2- !     - 18 ,  .


     ,   ()  24  1500  .          10000 .   ,    .

----------


## D-M

> , ,      .   .
>     - "  "  "  ",    "   .." !    ! ;(



     "    ()  ..  40817... ,    ..."

.

----------

-,  ""     ,          ,       2  2002.   - ,  222    2003.   .       - . ,       ,   "" ,   ""          -,  , .    -,   ,  ,   -  ,         ,           2003. ,            ,        ,    .6 .21         6 ,      .   ,        ,              .

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


 , ,     2   2002.  222  2003.               
        -  -  -   2 -     ,   ,        -"",   ,"" ,    -,   .         ,   . ,   . ,   222  2003.,     -   ,      / ,   ,    -   ,          , .         -,  ,   ,             ,   ,      "" ,    ""       .,   ""                ,,, -,        - -?! -  ?

----------


## .

222      ,      .



> -  -


     ,    .
       ,    ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

> 222      ,      .
>      ,    .
>        ,    ,


          -2  2002.,        . .   ()     ,  ,       ,        ,  -,             222   2003. ,            ,        2   2002.

----------


## BorisG

**,     ,     ?
,   40817 ,     ,     .     .   . 
    ,     . 

   .     40817    . ,        ,    .
   , ,  ,  . 2 . 23       40802  40817.

 .     ,      ,  40817,  40802.    . 

    ?  :Wink:

----------

> **,     ,     ?
> ,   40817 ,     ,     .     .   . 
>     ,     . 
> 
>    .     40817    . ,        ,    .
>    , ,  ,  . 2 . 23       40802  40817.
> 
>  .     ,      ,  40817,  40802.    . 
> 
>     ?


  ,  ,             ,   ,       ,    ,        "" , "" ,  . 40817  40802           ., .     ,   ,  ,  -,   ,    ,   .  -   ,  -   ,    ""  - ,   , .      ,  .      ,   - ,    .  - ,   !!!    --   . ,    222  2003.  -  .

----------


## stas

> ,


   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ,    222  2003.  -  .


      ,  :  , ...



> .


         , ,   .

----------

[QUOTE=stas;52565674]   ?  :Smilie: [/

,  ,   --  .  -       --             ,     .        ,   .,          -   ,      .
    ,    , -        ,  .  .

----------


## .

**,  ?      ,        ,    .       ,      ,       :Smilie:

----------

> **,  ?      ,        ,    .       ,      ,


. 

  . -   ,         , /    - 2- ,      .      /,   77       -    ,    ,     -  -,   ""   ,    -,    ,       .-,  -,           ,     .          -   ,.-   .70     .  -   ""    -   . , ,          "", "" ,    ,     ,  ...

----------


## .

> .-,  -


     ? 
 -,  ,    ,         :Wink:

----------


## Lissan08

.     "        ,            7  ".    3  ?       . :Frown:

----------


## Demin

*Lissan08*,    .

----------


## Lissan08

?

----------


## .

> 3  ?


 ,  1  2010

----------

> ,  1  2010


    31.12.2009?

----------


## .



----------

?

      ??

----------


## kreker

, , , ,           -    ,   .         ,    .     ,      .


PS

----------


## Olegius

> ?
> 
>       ??


    .            2  3 .      2 .      ,           .    ,       ,      .

----------

21.01.10  /,  4     - , , , .       ,        ,          .

----------


## .

> 


      2009

----------


## Oleg_g

... !!!   :Wow: 

   6%.   ,      -     408178 -  !        ,   ,        !!!     ,  6%    ... ,           ??? - 408178,   408028!!!

----------


## .

> ,           ?


 ,     ,            +  +   :Wink:

----------


## Oleg_g

> ,     ,            +  +


,  .   ,     408178...    ,     ?     ,    -   .    ?

----------


## .

> ,    -   .


  .      ,    .     ,   ,

----------


## BorisG

> ,     408178...    ,     ?     ,    -   .


   ...  ?
       .     ,  ,    , ,       .

----------


## BorisG

> ... ,           ??? - 408178,   408028!!!


     -  .    40817 (    ,     810)    . 
      .

----------


## Linsy

> ,  .   ,     408178...    ,     ?     ,    -   .    ?


       - 40817.  40817     .     .    .   40817    .    222-.

----------

> , , , ,           -    ,   .         ,    .     ,      .
> 
> 
> PS


       /  /.  24,    /,      .        .        ,      :Smilie:         ,         /   /,

----------


## Wellia

> /  /.  24,    /,      .        .        ,             ,         /   /,


        ?  :Smilie:

----------

- ,  ,   -    /

----------


## Wellia

. :Smilie:

----------


## Linsy

> ?


.  ?

----------


## D-M

> .  ?


     /  ,   " "  "" (  .  24)

----------


## Wellia

> /  ,   " "  "" (  .  24)


   ?  :Frown:

----------


## Linsy

> /  ,   " "  "" (  .  24)


   ?   ?
    .

----------


## D-M

> ?





> .  24


       / ,   40802,         40817.

----------


## Wellia

, .  :Smilie:

----------


## dilaila

!
       !
   ( , , 6%)   ,             (        :-  ).    ,       ,     .    ,      ,         ,       !
  ,              ,         ,        !!!
   ,    .     .
    (      )           ....      , -  !!!!
   ,    ,        -     -    ?
 ....
1.     (-  ).  -   ?
2.      , ?

----------


## .

*dilaila*,  ,         ,        .         ,    .
 ,         ?     ,   ,     .

----------


## dilaila

-.  ,        !
  ()    ,,     ,       .   ,  ,   ,     ,          , ,    !!!
      !

----------

,          .
       -   ,    - .

----------


## BorisG

> -.   ,        !


 ,   . 
 ,   ,       ,   ,   .
      ,   40802.




> !


   . 




> -   ,    - .


 ** ,     ,    .
  ,         " ".
 ,      . ..   -     ,     .

----------


## dilaila

!
  ,      ,       ,   .... ,  ....
     ,     ?  ,   ,   ....    .

----------


## BorisG

> ,      ,       ,   .... ,  ....


       ?    - .
  ,    ,   "" (    )    ,   .      "".
 ,            ,   ,    . 




> ,     ?


 ,   .

----------


## dilaila

!!!   !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,     ,    .


     ?   .           .

----------


## BorisG

> ...           .


       ,  -   .    -          . 
  ,    . 
..    .

----------

dilaila,        .  .       ,

----------


## Nadine Klime

:
 .  /.      / 40817...      / ?  ,      ?         ?

----------

> ?


 



> ?

----------


## oba5

!

, -     .

 ,           ..

   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## oba5

> .


    /, ,   ?
     ...

        ?    ...

----------


## .

,  .  ,  .
      .
         .       .
       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## andre 09

> ,  -   .    -          . 
> .


       -    ?   !
,   4080281...   . ,  (   )  4230197... -  . . 
   .   ( )  ,   4230197..  .       !!!!
     (    )       .

----------


## .

> !


  ? 



> ( )  ,   4230197..  .


   ?

----------


## andre 09

4230197...   , -   .
  4080281.... -    ..
   .     ,    ?     (4230197...)      .       ???         !      ,  - .        ?   . -        ?     . . .   .     .!!!!
 .

----------


## .

> .
>    ..


  ,     ?   :Wow:

----------


## andre 09

(4230197....)              -  .   .
      !

----------


## andre 09

> ,     ?


 ,    - .   ( !).
   -   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## BorisG

> (4230197....)              -  .   .
>       !


*andre 09*,     .
 ,    ""  ,    ,     . 
   ,    ,     . 
..        .  
  ,  , "" .
    ,  ,   ,      ,   .
         ,   ,    .

----------


## BorisG

, ,      ,     . 



> ,   4080281...   . 
> ,  (   )  4230197... -  . .


  408.02.*810* - ,     .

   - 423.01.*978* (  ,    ) - ,  .   ** , ,  ,    , .  44 ,           (. 841 ).

..     , ,    ,   ,     ,   ,    ,   .     408.02.978      .

    423.01.810 - ,    ,        . 

 ,      ,     ,    408.17.    ,  , **, .. *408.17.810*.

 ,  ,    ,    


> 


        ,              . 

           408.17,    423.0,          .

----------

> ** ,     ,    .
>   ,         " ".
>  ,      . ..   -     ,     .


         ,   , *BorisG*,       .     ,   ,   ,          .

----------


## andre 09

[QUOTE=BorisG;52685780], ,      ,     . 

  408.02.*810* - ,     .

   - 423.01.*978* (  ,    ) - ,  . 

QUOTE]

.   -     .   -      . 
          . .      .  (2004 )        .   .
      (2001)     .

----------


## BorisG

> -      .


*andre 09*,        . 
 ,   - **  ,        8.       *810*.
   ,          .

----------

> *andre 09*,        . 
>  ,   - **  ,        8.       *810*.
>    ,          .


          ,     .        .    .       .        .

----------

> (4230197....)              -  .   .
>       !


       .    .   -  40802.

----------

,    -         =09     .             ., .                ,   .

----------

,     -4  -      ,   09  14. = ,  ,-0    ""

----------


## .

.   ,        ,     ,     -   ...?
    ?       /.   .

----------

> .   ,        ,     ,     -   ...?
>     ?       /.   .


  "" ?   .  40817 -     ,       .  40802 -       .

----------


## .

*,*    ,   ...  :Smilie: 
         .

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

* .*,

----------


## BorisG

> 


 ?
 - ,     ,    . 
 -      ,             .

----------


## .

> ?


    .       .

----------


## .

*BorisG*,      ,       ,       ,    !

----------

> *,*    ,   ... 
>          .


  ?     ,    ?
           . ,   40817.  :Smilie:   ,   ,      .        ,  ,       40817.           ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## tomic

,          .      "   "  .  ,     ,   .        (., -,   )

----------


## .

,        .   -  -,  .  .

----------


## tomic



----------


## .

,    .       ?

----------


## BorisG

> !


  ,    . 
      .
,  ,         ,    ,      . 
        .

----------


## tomic

,       .....      .......    :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## tomic

*.*

----------


## Wild-Kent

BorisG
   -   ,    -  . .
      2008  - .    .  ,     -   . ,  -  . 
      ok!    -   ,    ! 
! 16     ,    !   -      -    ...     -   ,          , .   !       ,    ,   Δ    Δ -   ,   .
    -   !      ,       :
  ""                         .
    ,     .
   -   ,        ...
P.S:       -     ???   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,          , .   !


, ,    . 
  ,         .
           .




> -   !


  .    .
            .
        ,     .  ,      ,   .




> ""                         .


         . 




> ,     .


 ...     " ,   ".     ,      . 




> -   ,        ...


 ,  ,  ,   ,  **        ""  .
            . 




> -     ???


    . .       .       ,    **   .

----------


## .

> .


  ?         ,      .   ,   -  .           :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 ,      ,  ,    "" ,      ,  ,  ,    ,        ,     2-,         .   

 ,        40802,       . -    , - " ",    .      40802   .

----------


## Wild-Kent

BorisG



> .


  , .     ...          . ...        ...  :Smilie:      -   ,   .   ,     .




> .


     ,   :




> 01  2008 .  16  2010 ., 
>                   74590-00 (    ) ,          .           ..  73390-00 (    ) .
>                             .


   ?    -        .  -    ,       ,     -  12%.          -   .




> ,  ,  ,   ,           ""  .


     -     ...  :Smilie:      .   2  -   !       ,       -  .    -  !



> .


   -    (),            .? (    /).

----------


## BorisG

> , .     ...


 , . 
  ""    ,             (,       ),    .
**     40802 ( , ,   ).




> . ...


    .     ,     "".       ,        ,    .




> ...


      .




> ,   :


    ,         .






> ?


 ,     : "  ,   ..."
        - ,       ,     ,            .
..      .           .




> -        .  -    ,       ,     -  12%.


 .
 ,        ,  ,   12%.
  ,  ,  ,      ,             ,   ,   .    

..  ,   ,       ,   ,  ,  . 
  -,           ,    ,   .  

,   ,  ,  ,      -    .          ,     .  , , . 




> ,       -  .


....
       ,   ,           .




> -    (),            .? (    /).


  . .
-,   -        .
 -,  ,  ,  ,        . .

----------


## Wild-Kent

-    ,  ,    ,          6%  .     , . ,    ,      - ..           -      -           .
   ...  :Smilie:           .    ,      :       + ,   -  ,        ,     .    .     ,     .     ,        .       ...  :Smilie:              ,     .     ,    .

   ?   -  ...

----------

*Wild-Kent*,      -  . ,      ,   ,     ,   ..        .
:   ,      ,       (   ).      , ,  , ,   ,    .     /   /   .
    ,   ,     /  .

----------


## Wild-Kent

** 
  !     ,     ...  :Frown: 




> 


  ,    .?




> (   )


 ?




> /   /   .


:    - ,     .?     () ?

----------


## BorisG

> -  .


  ...  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
** ,   ,      .  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 




> .


 .    , ** . 




> :   ,      ,


.  ,    ,       (     ),     ,    ,     . 
          ,        ,        .




> (   ).      , ,  , ,   ,    .     /   /   .


       . 

ps: ** ,    ,  ,     "",        ,   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,    .?


    . 
,      -     .  ,  - ,  - ,      ,      .
 ,     ,       . 




> :    - ,     .?


  .      . 
          ,     , ,    -       ,  -   .

           -,         .          ,    . 
...    .      .

----------


## Wild-Kent

*BorisG*
!  ...  :Wink: 




> -,


  ? ?    -   ?
     -           ?       -      ?    ?  ?

----------

-               =   - ,   , =    12  , ,   -.

  , , ,  ,      =    .

   ,                   .

         .      .

     ""  ,     .     . ,             .

    ,, -    , =  ().

      ( )          -.     ,            -,        .

    -4   -   .  

     -      .

----------

*BorisG*,   ,    
*Wild-Kent*,      ,        
   ,      ,      .    ...
     ,     (.226 )    (.7 212-),   ,   - . ..     (  ),   .   .   -     40802,       ,     .     ,    ,      -  ,      ,      .     .     ,    , ..      .    .          (    ),     .

----------


## JasminPrelest

!
, :
1)    (  "")   -      ? 2)    - ? 3)    ?
!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## JasminPrelest

> 


      . ?

----------


## BorisG

.

----------


## mimo

().   ,     ,        .

 ,      .            ,      . !  :Smilie: 

 ,         . ,    . 

         ? ,     6%.             .

      ?   ,       ,      ,   ?

----------


## .

-  ,        .
       ,    .  ,

----------


## mimo

> -  ,        .
>        ,    .  ,


 ,           ....

----------


## .

-      ,     .

----------

,     .

  :

   : 1000 
 : 500 
  : 500 
  6 120 
 : 800 
 : 1.5%

     ?

----------

> ,     .


     ,  ,  .

----------

?

----------


## _

,  ,      ,      .             /.

----------

> ,  ,      ,      .             /.


 40817     ,     .    - ,    .

----------


## TRIAN

> 


  :Wow:

----------

-  .      1000  +    ,     1200 .   ,    , ..    ,     -    , ..         .

----------

> 40817     ,     .    - ,    .


    ,   40817      ,     , .                       40817

----------

> -    , ..         .


         /    (   . ).

----------

> ,   40817      ,     , .                       40817


  -     :   222- ?      .  ?      .    .     .

----------

> -     :   222- ?      .  ?      .    .     .


 , ,   ,    ,      .     2  222--?    40718,    ,        -    ,        15 .  550  -  -?  ,   ,             .       .,               .

----------


## Demin

**, 


> 40718,    ,


 40718  .  40817.

----------


## wens

!  ,        ,         .
   :    2009    ,    .  .      ( ).     .         , ,      ,       ,       ,          .        ,         .       ,              .   2009   ,        .
  .     ,   .          . :
1.           ?
2.       ?
3.         ,       .      ?
     ?
 , .

----------

> **, 
>  40718  .  40817.


 ,          2     2 ,

----------

> ,          2     2 ,


    , .

----------


## Levit

.    .   MasterCard 
           -          ?        ?

----------


## Scetov-net

,   - 1   1-2       ,      .    .    -4   /?       ,  .

----------


## .

,

----------

> .    -4   /?       ,  .


    ,    -4,   ,    -          .     .,     ,      ,    ,    / ,    .     0,6%   .

----------

!        ..     -.        ........    .   -   .
 (,    ):
       ??????????????          ?...       , -  -   .    ...
        ???????????????????

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Wellia

> ,     .
> 
>   :
> 
>    : 1000 
>  : 500 
>   : 500 
>   6 120 
>  : 800 
> ...


    .        : 50 000 .   -   ,  .

----------

> 


-   .    .
  -    .          . .

                   .

    03-11-05/318  30/12/2008

: 1.    ,           ,        ,             ?

2.                .                  ?

:    -     2  2008 .   ,   ,  .
1.     5  2  346.26     ( - )                 ,  ,        ,     ,        (,   () )   20  ,     .

    26.3    -      (   )        .
2.   2  11     ()     ,      ,          .

    1.12  2.5      ( -  )  24  2004 . N 266- "      ,     "  ,    ( ,  )  ,     ,    () ,      .
  2.3     14  2006 . N 28- "     ,    ()"   ,         .

   1  2  23  ,   -                 ,     .
 ,          ,    2  11 ,   ,  ,     .
            N -09-1,         17  2008 . N -3-09/11@.
  ,                 118         .

..

----------

2.   2  11     ()     ,      ,          .

----------


## BorisG

> -   .    .
>   -    .          . .


**,    ,   -, ,        ,  -,  -    .
,  28-,    ,   302-,    **  ,     ,   .
 ,   ,     ,      - , ** ,  ,     (   ), ,  ,    .    
 , ,  .
   ,  ,      (      ),  ,    .

----------


## .

> -   .    .


      ?         ,        .            ,    .            ,    .    ()



> .


    ,    ,  ,   ,      .



> 2.   2  11     ()     ,      ,          .


      ,  ,         .23 


> ,     ;

----------


## efreytor

> -    .          . .


  ?


> 2.3     14  2006 . N 28- "     ,    ()"   ,        * .*


    ""  ..        ..    .     ..

----------

> ,    .    ()


    ?
    ,    ,      .       .     - .
  .   .   ,  . 

    -,    -    .  -      ,   .....          ,  .      .  -        .....   .

----------


## .

.      ,

----------

,    .     ....

  .              (     )?

----------


## .

.      ,      ,      :Wink:

----------

. !!!     -     ""...  ....

----------


## .

> . !!


 .        11.2.1.,        ,

----------

> .        11.2.1.,        ,


, ,      ,   .
     ,   .  ...
-         ,   .

 , ,     ,      -   ,

----------


## .

**,    .    .       .        ,       
   , ,     ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> ...


  ,       .  - .  :Wink:

----------

> **,    .    .       .        ,       
>    , ,     ,    .


   ,    .  .         .
    ,       .

----------


## SergeiP

-    ()     -   .

,  -    - , - - 300   .

    -     " "    . ,      ,     -   .

----------

,   1000 ,    -  , -,  ! .- 400   ...     ?     ?
     ,  1    ( ),     .

----------


## .

, !   :Frown:

----------

-!  - , -  .
           -      :Smilie: 

  !

  -        ,       :Smilie: )))))

----------

(  )  /     13 -  ?

----------


## Demin

** , 


> (  )  /


  ,     .

----------

,   -      .      ,   ,    ., .                   ,     ,           ..   .

----------


## .

**,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> (  )  /     13 -  ?


, ,

----------


## .

,       :Wink:

----------

> ,


,.      -     ,    -.

----------


## .

.             13  :Wink:     -   ,

----------

> ,


  ,  .. , ,  . :  ,  - .  - ?

----------


## katkuleshova

.

----------


## .

,     . ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## katkuleshova

...........  
         .....

----------


## .

*katkuleshova*,   -     ,         . ,     ,    ,         .

----------


## katkuleshova

..       ?!
     ,      ?

----------


## efreytor

?



> ,      ?


        .

----------


## katkuleshova

, !  :Cool:

----------


## .

*katkuleshova*,        ,     ,     ?   :Wink:

----------


## katkuleshova



----------


## katkuleshova

.

----------

*katkuleshova*,       /    ,

----------


## Mariner

! , ,   ,   .
  . .          ( ,   ).  -  .    . 
: 
1.     -  ().  , ,      ,   ,     . ?
2.  .      ?
3.     ,    (      ,    ,  ,   ),       ?   , -   ? , ,     .,  ,  ,            ( , ! :Smilie: ).
  ,      ? 

    , ,   ?

----------


## .

.       .    .     5  .
    ,

----------


## Mariner

> 5  .


! ,     " "? (,  . , 4 000 /)
,  , ,     , ,  ?

----------


## Nastacia

,       ,           ) -                 .        .   ,  -     ,             .    _[censored]_,                    .       ???     :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Mariner*,  ,   ,      .    ,    400012.



> ,  , ,     , ,  ?


           .
*Nastacia*,

----------


## Mariner

> *Mariner*,
>            .


*.*,   !  . ,     ,    ...  ,     ?
 ,  ...   ? ,    ,      -   -  ,  10 (((

----------


## .

*Mariner*,         .     ,     ,  .      ,     .          
    ,

----------


## Mariner

> 


  -          -  ..-      **...    ( , -! :Smilie: )      ?     -?

----------


## SergeiP

,  ,     :Smilie:  ,    ,   (     ),    13%  ( 6%  ).      .

,  ,         -    -       .     " "  "  ".

     ,     -        ,    ,     -   .   "   "         ,    .

,  "    "         ,  ,    ,    ...

----------


## Mariner

*SergeiP*, ! 
 ,       ...,      (13%  )?  ,  ,      , ?

----------


## SergeiP

...      -       .

----------


## Mariner

> ...      -       .


, ...,  -         (  ,  :Smilie: ).  -   !
  ,   ,    ,         .
!

----------


## Mariner

,   ,       :
 -  
 -  /
       , , ? 
    ??

----------


## Lissi

, ,   ,  ,     ,         .          (    )?    ?        .

----------


## Souriceau

> ,         . ,     ,    ,         .


        /    -    ?   ,    ()       ,     " ". -          .  :Frown:      --   ,            ,     .  :Redface: 
,       ?

----------

-4    ?

----------


## Souriceau

> -4    ?


      ,  ?       ...

----------


## .

*Souriceau*,               ,   ?   :Wow:

----------

, -4

----------


## Souriceau

> *Souriceau*,               ,   ?


 ,   ,    ,       .      .
   ,   .

----------


## efreytor

*Souriceau*,   .... .

----------


## ni-kolay

> ,   ,    ,       .


     ,        ** ,        **  (       -4,    -   ).  ,           (     ,   - 30-50 . ( ""   ),  3-4%   , ,  ,  10 .,   30,     300%!  :Frown:  ), -   /    .

----------


## Souriceau

> ,        ** ,        **  (       -4,    -   ).  ,


        :        .          --      ,     .

        ,      .       ,  ,      ,    .     ,         ,    .  . ,    ,   .  :Frown: 

      --       ,  ,      ,   .     ,        ,      .   ,        ,            .      --     .

----------


## ni-kolay

*Souriceau*

*efreytor*: __ !  :Confused: 

   ,   ,       ?   " -   !" () ,  ,     - - .  :Smilie:

----------


## not_available

> *Souriceau*
> 
> *efreytor*: __ ! 
> 
>    ,   ,       ?   " -   !" () ,  ,     - - .


 ,       .  :yes:         ,   ,

----------


## ni-kolay

> ,       .


      ?!  :Confused: 




> ,         ,    .

----------


## not_available

> ?!


 ,       ,    ,    ,      ,     ,        ,          ..  ..  .    , .

----------


## ni-kolay

*not_available*
   ?  :Smilie:  **      ,    :   ""! 
:     ,    - 1-2%,  -    ,  ,    POS-  ,   (    )     . 
: *Souriceau*     .  ,      ,     !
        ,   ,  .  :Confused:

----------


## not_available

,     .     ,           -,      ,     .

----------


## not_available

-    ,    ,    ,  .
    (   ),   ( ).   %  (      -  %) -

----------


## ni-kolay

*not_available*
-      ,         !    *Souriceau*:



> *        /    -*    ?   ,    ()       ,     " ". ...


    :     ( *Souriceau*     10:33)    "".      ,     . (5-7%!  :Abuse:  )  ,         ,    ,      *Souriceau*.
     ?  :Confused:

----------


## not_available

> *not_available*
> -      ,         !    *Souriceau*:
> 
> 
>     :     ( *Souriceau*     10:33)    "".      ,     . (5-7%!  )  ,         ,    ,      *Souriceau*.
>      ?


  ,   :   ,

----------


## ni-kolay

*not_available*

  :   *Souriceau*?  :Confused:

----------


## not_available

> *not_available*
> 
>   :   *Souriceau*?



 .  ()      -      ,    ?

----------


## Souriceau

,   !   :Wow: 
,   ,  ,    .   , ,  .

       . ,       ?

 ,        .        - ,            .   :Frown:  -   , ,  .  . ,   ...  :Hmm:

----------


## Souriceau

> .  ()      -      ,    ?


,          .      ,     ,      ,  .       ,          " ".  :Frown:        ,        ,    . 

   ,    ,        .

----------


## Souriceau

> [
>    ,   ,       ?


    ,     ,          ,     . .

----------


## klb36

1   -.

----------


## ni-kolay

*not_available*, *Souriceau*

  :  - **  *Souriceau*,  **   . ,   ** ,  (   )   70-80% *-* ,     __ ,    ""    "" , __,    , __   ,     ,   ,      , _,_   -  __ ,     ,      .   ,     _  " "_,           () ,   *Souriceau*    . 
    , ,    __ : -   , - , - , -   ,    , ..    **!

*Souriceau*  . ,   ,      3-4 . .,       . ,     ,         (   !),       14-,         ()   ,    ! , ,    ,  ,   __          . ,        ,   .  ,  ,  - "".  :Frown: 

*Souriceau*

-      ** , ,  ,    ,   ,  -    - , ..  ** !  -        ,        ( ,    )    .      ()    "",         ,    - - .                .  :Smilie: 




> -   , ,  .  . ,   ...


        "__ "?!  :Confused:

----------


## Souriceau

*ni-kolay*,     . ,   ,    .   ,     ,  -  ,   10-12 .  ,      ,     ,       . , ,     .

          .         .   :Smilie: 

       ( ,     ,  , ,   1 .), -    ,   .      ,       ,      -  .     --          ,      .   :Wink: 




> "      "?!


 ,  ,   !   :Big Grin:

----------


## not_available

> ,  ,   !


 ,  ,   .

----------


## not_available

*ni-kolay*,       ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## ni-kolay

> ,       ,      -  .


   ,   "" -    . ""       ,      ,       ""    .     . -, ""    , ,    . (     ,  ,  ,  *""  * !) -,  ,  , **  (,     ,       !), ,    ,    ,    ,        . -,    , ** , ..        ,     - !      .  -,   ,        ,    ,     ,     , ,      ,       ,    ,         (),   ""  ** .
 !  :Super:

----------

> , ,    , **


     ,     .

----------


## Souriceau

> ,  ,      (,     ,       !),


 ,   ,        ,   , ,     .  ,   ,         .  ,      ,        .      -  . 

,   ,    ,      ,            .




> ,  ,  ,


   ,    ...




> ,     .


 ,   . ,    ?..   ,      .   :Wink:

----------


## Souriceau

> ""       ,


    ...          ,      ?          .     ?   :Frown:

----------


## ni-kolay

> ,  ,      (,     ,       !),
> 			
> 		
> 
>  ,   ,


    " ",   " ". 




> ,   , ,     .


 ""     ,         .  :        "  ",      " ". 




> ,      ,        .


 __  **,    **  ,  , ,     ,     (  )  ! 
( ,    ,      - .   " ,  " ())




> ,   ,    ,


""  ""  ,    !




> ,  ,  ,
> 			
> 		
> 
>    ,    ...


,  -  ,  ,       ""   . 




> ,     .
> 			
> 		
> 
>  ,   . ,    ?..   ,      .


  , **    ,           14-,  ..:



> 2.1. , ,     -   (  - ) **       .


  .         "         ,         "  1843-  20.06.2007,    "" 100    .  :  **,    **. ..      10 , 100      "",    -     ! (,          ,   ,            ?  :Confused:  )




> ,      ?


 **  **       !    .        /  POS-         -  -    ,     (.  "  -        ()     ")      .

----------

*Souriceau*,    *ni-kolay*,       ""  :yes:

----------


## 29

. ,           -    ,     /.       , ..        (     ).

----------

*29*,        ?  -       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Souriceau

> *Souriceau*,    *ni-kolay*,       ""


,     !  :yes: 
    ,       . ,      ,      .
      , * ni-kolay* !

----------


## Daw25

!
, .
 (   )  ,  .
   ,      , ? 
   ..

1.   /       ?
2.      /  .%
.

----------


## .

1. 
2.    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Daw25

:Smilie:

----------


## Daw25

*  
    * 
    *   
    * - 
    *         
    *  
    *   
    * 
    *  
    *  
    * - 
    * 
    *  
    * 
    * 
    * 
    *  UCS -

----------

*Daw25*,         ?       ,  ,  PSB  .  ,   % ,    . ,    ,     .

----------


## Daw25

> *Daw25*,         ?       ,  ,  PSB  .  ,   % ,    . ,    ,     .


 :Smilie:     )        ...
,  -  ...
,,     2,3%,    ...    (((
 ,      ,     .
 ,   , 15        )))     5,      ,     -      ? ,    ,        ?  :Wow:    )     .
   ,  .
-   .  2,3%,    1,5%
    ,   ...
...      /.

----------


## kotik56

.. . .      .       .   -??????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-   -    .
 ,            .
 -     ( )  ,

----------


## alkiviada

40817   ..

  :
1.       40817 (  )
2.    
3.  
4.           

?

----------


## Andyko

""

----------


## alkiviada

> ""


       ,        ....    -       .

???

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## alkiviada

..     ...

            40817         ?

----------


## Andyko

,      ?

----------


## ni-kolay

> ?


 !!!

 40817 ** !       " "       , ,    ,   "  "      .   **   / ?!
      ,    ""  40802    ,      ,  !

----------


## .

*ni-kolay*,        .    . -     :Wink: 
  -?

----------


## ni-kolay

> -?


 ,    **    "**",        (,   ,          40817)  __ ,     _ ...   _ ,  ,            ( 0409101),    __ ,         (.20  "    ").

P.S. , **  -     ""      ,           .     ,        ,       ,   ?  :Confused:

----------


## .

> 


    ,    ,     ? -    ,  , ,    ?  :Wink: 
     .     ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ni-kolay

*.*
 , :       



> -


 



> ,    ,     ?


   ,      ?!  :Confused: 




> ,


        -20   (     -30  )    1 . . ( 35 . ""   !)  :Smilie: 
  , , ? ,   /,    , , ,  ,    ?     ""   "",      ?

----------


## Andyko

,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## sema

*ni-kolay*,                           .




> ,      ?!


)     ?           ?)))      ?)))

     302-               .

----------


## sema

> ,    ?


       .               )))))

          .  .

----------


## .

> , :


      ,      :Wink:    ,     ,      .
     .    ,      -         :Wow:

----------


## ni-kolay

*sema*

     " ",        .  :Smilie:     (,      ):           302-,   4.41    .     .




> ,     ,      .


__          .  ** ,   !  :Smilie:  __    ,    ,       ///  ..




> ,      -


   " "!       12      "_"   6      "-",   ,  "" ,    .  :Smilie: 




> ,  , ,    ?


 **! -,      ,    -  .  -,  (    40817   )       ,    ,

----------


## ni-kolay

,    . 




> ,  , ,    ?


 **! -,      ,    -  .  -,  (    40817   )       ,    ,         ,          ?!   :Wow:

----------


## sema

> 302-,   4.41    .     .


          .    .


> ,    ,


 .



> 


         .


> !


           .  . 
 .

----------


## Denizio

...
, -,  ,         (  ,       .         " " - ),         ?
  -      ?
          ?

     30000       6% , 1000      1000    .         :Cool:

----------


## .

> ! -,      ,    -  .


 ..  ,      ?         ,        ?  :Wink: 



> ?


         ,     -.      ,         .          ,           ,        . 
       ,     :Wink:

----------


## .

*Denizio*,      ,      ?      ?

----------


## ni-kolay

> ...         ?
>      30000       6%


, ! 
  ,       ,      ,      ?  :Confused:      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Denizio

> *Denizio*,      ,      ?      ?


,    .
       -   .
         (, ),        - ( ).      . 
    -   ,    . -,        ().

..         -       ,           .

----------


## Denizio

> , ! 
>   ,       ,      ,      ?      ?


,    ?
      6%   .
 ,         - . ,   ,     .

          .

        . ,        10%  .

----------


## ni-kolay

> ! -,      ,    -  .
> 			
> 		
> 
> ..  ,      ?


, "__ ":   - ,             ,      ! 

          ,       (   ,   ),             -    ,  ,   ,     ,  ,   ,     ,  __?




> ,     -.


     : "        **    ?"  :Confused: 




> ,         .


 ""    __        ""     "".  ,   ,    ""        (  ,   ?  :Smilie:  ),      ?  :Confused: 




> ,


 __  ,    __!          ,     **            !  :Abuse: 




> ,


 -     __ ,         ,          **,   ,     __ ,            14-,            .  :Abuse:  




> ,


,   ""   !  :Frown:  ,  ,    (  ,  )    ** !

----------


## ni-kolay

> ,    ?


 , .  :Frown:      ,    ,     ,     .   ,  ,        ** .  :Confused: 




> . ,        10%  .


    ,       -   -    , ,  ,       ,   - !-  .     "",        __ (.. **!) !..  :Confused:   ,  ,    (         "")  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> ""             ""     "".  ,   ,    ""        (  ,   ?  ),      ?


    ,   ,    ?



> ,                 !


   ,  ?

----------


## ni-kolay

> ,   ,    ?


 , ,      **?




> ,  ?


, .            (   - ).  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

*ni-kolay*,      ,  ,  ?

----------


## Denizio

-  .
*- *   -      :
-           (         )?
-        (         )?

----------


## ni-kolay

> *ni-kolay*,      ,  ,  ?


-,    .          __ __,   __! -,     __,    __.

----------


## Andyko

> ,   !


       ?

----------


## ni-kolay

,       ,          ,    . (      ,   ,    ,    )

----------


## sema

> ,    ,


             .

----------


## sema

> -        (         )?


       .

----------


## Andyko

> ...


   ,         




> 


        ?

----------


## Denizio

> .


      .
    , ,  .    .
    ?

----------


## sema

*Andyko*,       .     40817     .        ,         )))))
      )))))))))))))))
     ,           .

----------


## sema

> .
>     , ,  .    .
>     ?


       ?            .

----------


## Andyko

,      :Wink:

----------


## ni-kolay

> ?


 *sema*.     (?)   .  :Super:       .

 !

----------


## Denizio

> ?            .


   ,       (  ),       ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

> (?)


  :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> ,       (  ),       ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

*Denizio*, ;
       ,    ?

----------


## BorisG

> .


*sema*,    . 
    ,           ,   ( ).  ,       .
    ,         ,    . 
       ,   ,  , ,     ,        .
         ,      ,      ,       , ,  ,   .

----------


## Denizio

> *Denizio*, ;
>        ,    ?


,      -        (  ),     / ?

         )))

----------


## .

*sema*,       ,    .     .    " ".
*Denizio*, .           .      .       :Smilie:

----------


## sema

*BorisG*, . 23       )))))))))) 
      .

----------


## Andyko

*Denizio*,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Denizio

> *Denizio*,  ,


 !
*    (),      ,          ?*

..    ,  *   ""    ?         ,    * ?

..  ,      ,    -  ?
,  ?
     -,     -  ,     .

----------


## sema

> (),      ,          ?

----------


## BorisG

> )))


*sema*,  ,    ,      .  :Wink: 
   ,        - ,      .
 ,  ,         ,      . 
   ,    ,    ,    ,   ,        . 
,         ,   ,      ,    ,  ,   ,       .
,  .

----------


## .

- .  -

----------


## Denizio

.
          % ( , ..    ))).

----------


## SergeiP

-,           ,          .   -, ...

----------


## Denizio

> -,           ,          .   -, ...


      ?
    60       -.

**  .
  - 500   , - 150     1000    .

** - 1000   ,   - ,  - 20 .      ,      .    20 .  .
  .

  -   150 ,  - 250 .,  - 12 .
  ,    ,    -  1300 . (  -  2   1300 )

           .

----------


## ni-kolay

> " ", 2008, N 3
> 
> 
> 
>  . 848   ,  *     , *     , **         ,        .  N 28-,      ,    .  , ** .  , * ,     * .          ,   ,              .     .       ,    ,    . ,             : "      ".      ,    ,       .


(       :be-be-be:  )

----------


## BorisG

> 


*ni-kolay*,   ,     "" ,          .  .
 . 
     ,      ,       **. 
..    ,    ,  ,  ,   . ** ,     ,   ,     . 
  ,       ,           ,       ,      45  (  ,   )   ,  . 845,    . 2  3.
     ,     , ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ni-kolay

*BorisG*
  "_ .  ._", ,  ,       ,            ** .  :Confused: 




> ,    ,


        47  48  **   ,   **!  :Smilie: 




> ,     , ,  .


, ,     .  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## SergeiP

*Denizio*,  . 720 /    -      :Smilie: 

   " "  ,   -    300-  -24.          :Smilie:    ,    .

  -     150 / , 500 ./ -     -.    (0.3% , min 20 )          " ". , ,     -          .

----------


## BorisG

> ...


  , ,     ,  ,         ,       ,             ,       , , , .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 47  48  **   ,   **!


  :Wow: 
      . 
  ,     ,    .  ,    .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
       ,       ,     ,   ,   .  :Wink:  




> , ,     .


  :Wow: 
 , ,   .        . 
 , , ""   ,   .      ,   ,    ,          ,     ,  . 

 ,  , *ni-kolay*,   ,  ,   ,      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 30000       6% , 1000    *  1000   * .


   ,   .    200      .       -30

----------

> ** - 1000   ,   - ,  - 20 .      ,      .    20 .  .


     -   .

----------

> *Denizio*,  . 720 /    -     
> 
>    " "  ,   -    300-  -24.


    24   150 .      300    200  .      300    360  .       ,  600 .  .           :Smilie:

----------

:    708      4  : /, visa/mc,   ,    (   )  -,     -. sms     (  708    ), email   

     24 (     ) -   , - -

----------


## oba5

-.
    ( )             -    ?   ,c?

          :        ?

!

----------


## .

.      ,      . .

----------


## oba5

> .      ,      . .


                   ?
        ()  ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## oba5

?

----------


## .

.

----------

"   ".         ,         ..

  -  ,      .  ,     /   ,

----------


## Denizio

,   .
    .
   ,       - ,    .
       ( -     )    ,    .
   - *!* -   :         ,   .
  ,         - .      .
       :     ,     ,     . 
        ?
  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ?


      :
1.   . 
2.    , . . 1.

   ,     ,       . 
     ,    **        (     :Smilie:  ),  ,     ,   ,     ,    .      ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## Denizio

Boris,
 .
 ,     .
  "".   ,      ,     .
  ,     .

  ,        .    .

 ,         ,      ? (  ).

 ,        .      .    ,     ,   ...     .

----------


## Andyko

> 





>

----------


## Denizio

Andyko,
  .

       ,                ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## oba5

> .


.,     !

    :

       .    .
   ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## oba5

!
        , -  ?    ?

----------

.

----------

,         ( )           .

----------


## efreytor

?  ...

----------

. .      .      (),    . .

----------

> ,         ( )           .


     ,      ,   /, , , .  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> ( )


   - ...

----------

!  ,        " "    ( 1, 2 ),       ?  :Hmm:

----------

,           ( ).

----------


## Larik

> !  ,        " "    ( 1, 2 ),       ?


,      ,      .

----------

>

----------

> 


 __  ,           ..  ( ?)   ?

----------


## Larik

> __  ,           ..  ( ?)   ?


    ,    .   ,     .

----------


## .

> ,           .

----------


## aw12cb

> ( ?)   ?


,  .   ""    .  600  -  .          .
     "",   ,   , ,      .   .

----------


## Demin

> ,           ( ).


.

----------


## TRIAN

> "",   ,   ,

----------

.

----------

,        .   ()   / 1    ?      ?

----------


## Larky

> ?


       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _

(    ,    ):
1.    ( )    ""  ( )   ?
2.   ?     ?

----------


## Demin

*_*, 


> ( )    ""  ( )   ?


  ?   .

----------


## 34

> ,        .   ()   / 1    ?      ?


    (),    ().

----------


## _

> *_*,   ?   .


     .  ,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## BorisG

> ...  ""  ( )   ?


  :Wow: 
        :




> ... **


    ?
        .    .  :Wink:

----------


## aw12cb

> .    .


,     !  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ,       ,                         ( 4  346.11,  5  346.26    ).  ,         ()         ,          22  2003   54-   -        ()     
> 
> http://www.arb.ru/site/docs/docs.php?id=1056

----------


## BorisG

> ,     !


  :Wow: 
    .  :Wink: 
       ( ,    ,  -    ""),      ,    ...  , ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 

  ,  ,   ,       , ,  ,    ,   ...
 
              .  :Wink:

----------


## Demin

*aw12cb*, 


> ,     !


     :
_        ,       ,     ._ 

   - - .

----------


## aw12cb

> . 
>        ( ,    ,  -    ""),      ,    ...  , ,   .


,   **,      "",              !  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> .


      ,        .  :Big Grin: 




> :


, : "_        12  2010   -02/5-786   . 
    ,       ,  ..._" ..                   ,     ,    - ,         ,    - ,      !

----------


## .

*aw12cb*,       ?     :Wink:       ,    . 
    -  .

----------


## aw12cb

> *aw12cb*,       ?


    "  ",        . 




> ,    .


.      **      ,      ,   . 




> -  .


,       .    -      ,       .         .

----------


## .

.                .



> "  ",        .


      .         ,       :Wink:

----------

> .


     ?   ,    **      .       ,    !  ,    :   . ,  -     .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


  ,  .                   :Wink: 



> ,    :   .


           .     .          :Wink:        ,      ,    .

----------


## aw12cb

> ,  .


 "" !  :Big Grin:         ,        .  :Confused: 




> .     .


  !  , "  ,   " () :    ,    .     !  :Wink:

----------


## samchik

.     ,    .  15.03.2010, .     .      15       ?        10 ?

----------


## .

15 ?      :Embarrassment: 
     7  .

----------


## T2008

,     ,     .

 /   ,      .    ,       ,        ? , -      ,   ()  ?

----------


## .

.
,  /     ,

----------


## MLaptev

.  ,     /c,     1%     ,   . (   /c    )    .      ,    .       ,         (     ,     ,   ).      /. :       .,        ,              .    /c     ?  .  .

----------


## Server56

> 


    .
      ,     .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 44

. ,      .              .    ,       ,      .     ,  .    ,   .

----------


## Andyko

?
  ?
  ?

----------


## 44

,     (  ) .  ""   ,     .

----------


## .

> .


   ?

----------


## Andyko

:Wink:

----------


## 44

,

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 44

> 


 ?

----------


## 44

?

----------


## Andyko

:      ,     ?
       ?
     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 44

,     ,   .   :

----------


## Andyko

?     ?
   ,

----------


## 44



----------


## .

,    ?   ?  ,  .   ,      -   ,

----------


## Fly_up

> -    ,      ???           (. 39  ) ???


 :yes:

----------


## Alser

, ,                 ()           6%?
        ,    ,     ,     ,         ...

----------


## .



----------


## 00

> , ,                 ()           6%?


              .   -   .      ,    1500   , -  20 ,   .    ,      -,              .

----------


## Neverland

.      .

----------


## 00

> 


   ?

----------


## Demin

> ?


     .   .

----------


## .

*Demin*,    :Smilie:

----------


## 00

> .   .


      ...

----------


## .

,    -   *Neverland*  :Big Grin:

----------


## 00

> ,    -   Neverland


).

----------


## andreim

.
  /  .          .        .     ?

----------


## .

.  - ? ?

----------


## 00

> .
>   /  .          .        .     ?


   ,  ,     - ,      .   ,   .

----------


## andreim

.   . 
   ?    ?

----------


## 00

> .   .
>    ?    ?


   ?   ?       ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,   ,      .

----------


## andreim

> ?   ?       ?


. 6% .  "  "

----------


## andreim

> ,   ,      .


     ,    .

----------


## 00

> ,    .


   ...   ,    .

----------


## .

> ,    .


   ?   ,

----------


## Ruslan3d

!
, ,    ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

.   ,  /. 
      ,          (   )?     ,      /.
        ()      .
 ,   ,        ,    ...
 -        ,      ?

----------


## .

> (   )?


 ,    -?   ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 00

> -        ,      ?


      .)

----------

> ,    -?   ,   ?


     ,   , . ,          ?

----------

> .)


,      -  -12,   ()  ,     ,             -100 ,       -500 .          ,      ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ? ?      ? 




> ,      ?


         .     ,     .        ,              :Smilie:

----------

> .     ,     .        ,


  ,

----------

:
13-   /  ,      
     ,    ,    .
14- ,         .
  ,       , ,    ...
 :  - ?
    -   ?   ,     .      .
         ,     : ",  ,      ,     ?"
     ,              
,   ,

----------


## Storn

.....

----------


## Demin

> ,       , ,    ...


 , ,  .   .

----------

,  ,               ?

----------

**,

----------

!      ! - !

----------

**,

----------


## 00

> ,  ,               ?



        !

----------


## Demin

> ?


.   ,   .

----------

> .   ,   .


         ?    , ,    - ,

----------


## Demin

> ?


 ,  . ˸.
        -       .

----------


## Storn

> ,  .


 ? :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,  . ˸.


 !         ?    ?

----------


## Demin

> ?    ?


     ,  ?    ""? 
         .    .    ?

----------


## .

*Demin*,       ,      .  ,        ?          ?        ? )) 
:       .         .

----------


## Pes-art

.       .                  .      ,   .      ...   .   . ...   .     ,         ...     .
 ,    ,     ,   ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> ,         ...     .


..       :Wink: 
   ...


  :   ,

----------


## .

-    :Smilie: 
       ,        .    ,

----------


## Demin

> ,        ?


  - __?
 .       .   .       ,       .   ,  ?
,  .
1      .   -   ?     ?

----------


## Pes-art

,        **  ,     , **     .

----------


## .

> .


    .     ,   ,   .             .  ,       .    -       .     .      ,       :Wink:  



> ,                  ,    ,   .
>    . 1 . 26      ,      ,     ,     .
>        22.01.2004 N 41- ,            ,           ,      .   ,         ,                .


     ,         .       ?  ,     .

----------


## .

*Pes-art*,     ?   .         .   .

----------


## Pes-art

> *Pes-art*  .


       .       ,    .

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## Demin

> .  ,       .    -       .     .


,     .        .     ,    ,           .      , , .



> ?  ,     .


    .
         ,    .

----------


## .

> ,


  .        .    .   . , ,     ,    .   ,      **,     :Frown:    ,      ,       ,   .   , .            ,        . ,      ?        .       ? 




> .


  ,        :Smilie:         .       (    , )




> ,    .


     , ,    ,      .

----------


## Demin

> .        .    .   . , ,     ,    .


  .  .       .  ,     ,  . ,  .  :Embarrassment: 



> ,      ,      ,      ,       ,   .   , .            ,        .


   .    .      .      - ?       ?      ? , ?  ,          ,  ...              " "...



> .


       ? ,     .       .        -      .



> , ,    ,      .


  ,      . ,    ,       ,   ,   .  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> .  .       .


        ? - ,    ?         ,          ,  .     .        ?   ,       ? 




> ? ,     .


  , . ,     ,            .  .

----------


## 00

> ,         ...     .


         ?

----------


## Pes-art

> ?


  " "

----------


## zak1c

> " "


    , 
  -01  01.02.2013

   -01 :      ?!

----------


## Pes-art

> , 
>   -01  01.02.2013
> 
>    -01 :      ?!


   ,    .

----------


## zak1c

*Pes-art*,     
   ( )  /        1

----------


## Pes-art

> *Pes-art*


,  ,     .   ,     ,     ?

----------



----------


## zak1c

,  

         () 
       -

        ?

----------


## Pes-art

> 


  .

----------


## Pes-art

> ?


          .

----------

*Pes-art*,

----------


## zak1c

> Pes-art,


..  ""      ,   %      ,    ?

----------

> .


?

----------


## Pes-art

> ..  ""      ,   %      ,    ?


. 1 . 2 . 23         :
       ( ) -        ()  .       ,     .

     . ,       ,    ,      .

----------


## .

*zak1c*,         .       



> 


            ,

----------


## zak1c

> 


 --

----------


## zak1c

> .


,

----------


## .

,    ,  ,  )))

----------


## zak1c

*.*,   ?
  ,     "" %,     =)

----------


## .

> ?


.       . 
       ,      .   ,  ...

----------


## zak1c

> .       .


      ,       %

----------


## .

> ,       %


  ,        ?

----------


## zak1c

*.*,    ,   =)

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## Pes-art

.   (,  )  .    ,  ,    ,    . 
    ,         ?    ?

----------


## Demin

> 


  .

----------


## 00

,          ?

----------


## Pes-art

> 


   "",          ,     ...

----------


## 00

> "",          ,     ...


       ,  .     - ,..   ,      .

----------


## Pes-art

> -


   ,  -   .

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## Vlad_

.
     /,    .               .       . ,        -  (   - ,      ,   ).
     , ,   . 
      (  ),  ,    ?         ?
 ,        ?

   ,    2011 ,     "  " 3- .

----------


## Storn

> ?


 :Big Grin: 




> ,        ?


   ,

----------


## .

> ,


׸-  ?      ,

----------


## Demin

> ?


       .  .

----------


## Vlad_

""     "      ,        ".   ,      .  , ,        ,      .
 , ,  2015 ,      ,  ?       3- .      ""    ? )

----------


## .

,   3

----------


## Pes-art

> ,  ?


C 1  2014           ,      ,         - .

----------


## Storn

*Pes-art*,       -     :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,      ,  100  .       ,       .      .  -    -  .   - .  ?

      ,     .         :Wink:

----------


## Pes-art

> -


   28  2013 . N 134- 
 7  10        1  2014 .
 10
7)   86:
)  1    :
                ,  (),    ,  () ,  ,  ,

----------


## .

> .


?

*Pes-art*,    ,     .     ?

----------

[QUOTE=.;54264427]?

,       ,     -         ,  .   ,    ,      .

----------


## .

** , ,        ? 
       .     -   ,

----------


## Pes-art

> 


   "    ",  ,        - ,      .

----------


## .

-  ,     ,       ,   .       ,     .
            -.           .

----------


## .

, ,     .

----------

> ** , ,        ?


,  , !

----------


## Pes-art

_   2  2014 . N 52-_
         ()      ()      .
  1  2014 .        ,  ( ) ,  () ,   .
      1      ,   ,        .

----------


## Pes-art

_   2  2014 . N 59-_
 1  2014 .                     .      .
     180     ,    ,        .

----------


## .

1  2 .

----------


## SergeiP

> _   2  2014 . N 52-_
>          ()      ()      .


    ?
  - ,    - ...

P.S.  .     ...

----------


## zak1c

> ?


   2  2014 . N 52- :



> 21  2014 
>    26  2014 
> 
>  1
> 
>        ...  :
> 1)   23:
> ...
> )  1  11  2   ;




 23.   ( ):



> 2.        ,   1  ,          ,    :    
> 
> 1)       ( )         ()  .        ,     ;

----------

.  .         -

----------


## Storn



----------


## 00

> .  .         -


,  -       .

----------


## .

1   .

----------


## future_edge

> ?
>   - ,    - ...
> 
> P.S.  .     ...


    ?         .

----------


## Pes-art

> ?         .


   2  2014 . N 59-
 5
       :
     1)  1  3  28   46.1    24
 2009  N 212-

----------


## future_edge

> 2  2014 . N 59-
>  5
>        :
>      1)  1  3  28   46.1    24
>  2009  N 212-


 !

----------

)  .    30 ..     7    . 7     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,

----------


## .

.    , ?

----------

..      ))  
.   )))

    2     ))

----------


## 2009

2015    ?         ?

----------


## zak1c

*2009*,

----------


## 2009

*zak1c*, 
       ?       ?

----------


## zak1c

*2009*,       ,   ,        
    ,

----------


## 2009

,   ,       ...   ""    ...       .   300 - 500 ...  ?        1000 . ? ...

----------

*2009*,  ,  ,      .   ,          .       10 .
*zak1c*     ,    ,      



> 1000 .

----------


## 2009

** , 
   .

----------


## 00

> ,   ,       ...   ""    ...       .   300 - 500 ...  ?        1000 . ? ...


  ,    .

----------


## 2009

,  c 01.03.2015.       .    1%         -  1% 
  ?

----------


## Shubert

> :        ?  ,      ,      " ". -     ( 300   )  1% ,          -. ,   .


     .  ,   " "  , ..       .    "".    6%,    ,  ,  ,  .   "   ",         ,   ,   1  2015.   1%         . .    6%,     1%.    , , .  "  ", ,      .
.        ""?

----------


## .

.      .      .       ?

----------


## TRIAN

> " "  , ..       .    ""


,   ?  -     :



> ,  .


 -  ,  ?   -    .

----------


## 2009

,               ?        ,       .     1%  ? 
            ?    ,    ??

----------


## 2009

> "   ",         ,   ,   1  2015.   1%         .


  "  "

----------


## .

> ?


  ,

----------

> .  *   1% * ?


        ,  ,    ,  +   .        ,        ,             .

----------


## Shubert

.  ,           .     .        . ,     "". ...
 4 ,     ,     , ,         ,  - "".        .      .    .

----------


## .

*Shubert*,      ,                .      ,        .   ?




> .


      .     .        .
,    ?          ?

----------


## 2009

*Shubert*,        .      13%   ?

----------


## Shubert

> *Shubert*,     .     .        .
> ,    ?          ?


   6%,  ,   .
          "  ".    .

----------


## .

> 6%,  ,


    ,   ?




> "  "


       ,    .       .
 ,   ,      .     ,  .

----------


## Shubert

> ,   ,      .     ,  .


  ,      -  ?        -  ? ,     .  ?     ,      ,   ,    13   ,        .

----------

*Shubert*,    -   .     .    .

----------


## Shubert

,   ,    !     ,     "  ".    -,  ?

----------

*Shubert*,  .   ,     ,     -.      .

----------

> ,      -  ?


     ,  ,    .   ,      ?



> -


 :yes:

----------


## Shubert

> -


,      .  ?     ?

----------

> ?


    ?     .     -   ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,    !


  .           .




> ,     "  ".


      .   ,    .     , ?    ?    ,  .       .

----------


## Shubert

,  -         %    6.             7%. ,  1%    .    ,   ,     .
       ,         %.       .       1000  .
 ,  ,  .    .   ,         .

----------


## Storn

.....   1% - 1000 ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,  -         %    6.


     .         .       -    .




> ,         .


     ,     .   ", " . 
    1%   .       ,      .         ))     ,

----------


## zak1c

> 


        ?

----------


## .

:Wink:    ,   ,     .   ,         
     ,    ,     .

----------


## zak1c

> ,    ,     .


        ,      ,  ..    --    
 ,    ,      100,

----------


## .

.   ,   .       ,        :Wink:

----------


## zak1c

> ,


   ?

----------


## .

:Wink:         ?
    ,     ,   .

----------


## zak1c

> 


 




> ?

----------


## .

> 


- ))

----------


## zak1c

> - ))


-   ?

----------

.

     .        .
     ,     .

 . 2 . 846               ,   ,          .    ,           .

      ,       ,        (),   ,                   .

             ,   4  445  :

 ,             ,    ,            .

,     ,       .
   . 13 . 7 N115-  ,     ,                 ,    ,   ,    -  ()       ()      ,                   ,      ,  ,          .
         .
 ,             .

 ,    ,       ,              /,           115.

----------


## .

.     ,     .   ? 
   ,    .

----------

., !

        ,      .

      .

----------


## .

)) ,

----------

> 


!  ,   ...

,     ""  ""  .

----------

**,            .    ,  -     ,            :yes:    -       ,       ))

----------

> 


, !    ))))

   , , , 24.   ,   .
:
 ,    ,    ,    ,    ..

----------


## Shubert

1% - 1000 .?     1000 .,    ( ) 1%    . ,   ,     ,   100 . .,  1 .      ,     . "  "...

----------

> 1000  .


*Shubert*,     ,   .         ,      .    ,   ,         ,     -     ))

----------


## zak1c

> 


,       /

----------

> ,       /


!     -?

----------


## zak1c

> !     -?

----------


## 00

> , , , 24.   ,   .
> :
>  ,    ,    ,    ,    ..


     2.  ,      -          .   ,             .

----------

,    ,       ,        ?   ,    .

----------


## zak1c

**,

----------


## Server56

/   (   ).    -  990 .,  (    ) - 1090 .  .   - -.  -   .       - 150 .  ,     - 50 ./. .  ,  .
      .       .
 -   ,   .
 ,   .   10  ,   .
,   .  
       ,       -   7.

----------


## 00

> /   (   ).    -  990 .,  (    ) - 1090 .  .   - -.  -   .       - 150 .  ,     - 50 ./. .  ,  .
>       .       .
>  -   ,   .
>  ,   .   10  ,   .
> ,   .  
>        ,       -   7.


     -   )       .    ?       ,         3  !     -     ,   .

----------


## Server56

> -     ,   .


  ,  .

----------


## zak1c

> ?       ,        3  !

----------


## 00

> 


 ,   http://www.gazeta.ru/prcom/2015/10/01/7788983.shtml

----------


## zak1c

*00*, -

----------


## 00

> *00*, -


     ))      ,   ,       .

----------


## Souriceau

:      (, 6%),   ,       Visa       .   ,     ,   . -      ,   ,           .         -,    ,        ,             ,       .  - --      ?  , -   ,    ?

----------


## zak1c

> ,             ,       .

----------


## Storn

> ,


    ""     (),    :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,


   "" ?     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Souriceau

> "" ?     ?


   --    ,      ,       ,   . "" --   . 

        ,          ,         ,     .

----------


## zak1c

> 


   ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,


    "". , ,    ,  ,   ))




> 


      ? ,   .

----------


## Souriceau

> ?   ?


,  ,      (       --   ),   ,   .   ,         (  ,   ),   -,         ,       .  -   ,      ...

----------


## Server56

/ 40817...    **    .       ,  ,    (      /),      . -     .
**  40802...

----------


## Souriceau

> ? ,   .


,     -- ,   /  ...  .  ,   -,   ,  . ,   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Souriceau

> / 40817...    **    .       ,  ,    (      /),      . -     .
> **  40802...


,      .     :           ,              .     -,   .     .    ?

----------


## Server56

> ,              .


  ,  .

----------


## Souriceau

> ,  .


-                   .  .    -  ?

----------


## Server56

.    /      /,     ,      .
   /  ,   .

----------


## .

*Server56*,       ?    ,    ? 
        .        .     .

----------


## Server56

> .


  , ,   .
    ,  .

----------


## .

> /  ,   .


   ? ?      .          .

----------


## Server56

> ?


*Souriceau*,    ,       .   ,   .

----------


## Server56

30  2014 . N 153-      ,    (),  
2.2.        ,        .
2.3.     ,    ,       ,         ,   ,       .

----------


## .

> Souriceau,    ,       .


      .      ?      . 

*Server56*,   ,      ,  .    ,

----------


## Server56

*.*,          .   ,    " "  .      ,      ?

----------


## .

*Server56*,      ,       ))        ,      ,        . 

               ,          . 
           10.  ,    .   ,    " "       ?

----------


## Server56

> ))


, .   ?

----------


## .

,   , .

----------


## Server56

,   .

----------


## zak1c

> (      /)


   --     ...

----------

,  .
   15%   .
                       - ,     .               .  ?     ,        ,    ,      . , ..

----------


## .

> .


   .       ,  .
    ,      .       
  ,           ?       
         . ,       ?   ?

----------

> .       ,  .
>     ,      .       
>   ,           ?       
>          . ,       ?   ?


   .,  ,  ,       ,     ,     .

----------


## .

> ,  ,       ,


       ?     ? ,      15%  ,   
    .   .       , .
      .    . ,     ,       .        (  ,   ).

----------


## .

**,     -     ?    ,      ?       ?

----------

> ?     ? ,      15%  ,   
>     .   .       , .
>       .    . ,     ,       .        (  ,   ).


  ,  , ,  150   , 200 ,   ,  ,   , .      ,     ,             ,   ,     ,       ,    .        ,     .     ,   ,   .    .

----------


## .

**,    ,      (        ),      .   .      .      
       ,  ,        .       .
 ,  ,      .       :Frown:

----------

> **,    ,      (        ),      .   .      .      
>        ,  ,        .       .
>  ,  ,      .


  .,  ,         .  ,         ,     .     ,  ?

----------


## .

> ,


          .     ,    .      ,     ,     .       - .

----------


## Valery tkachuk

!              !    6%,  !!                !   /  !   6%            ,    ?

----------


## .

> !


     .    .
      ,     ""     .        ,             .

----------


## exchanger1972

,        ,    ,     .   ,       ,        ,             ?   ,       ?

----------

> 


    ,

----------


## exchanger1972

> ,

----------

> 


   -

----------

, .         .        ,   0.3%,          ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## .

**, . 

*Storn*,      ,

----------

.       ,      .     ?

----------

1.1           .    23 .

----------


## .

** ,      ?    ,        ?

----------

> ** ,      ?    ,        ?


,      . :Redface:

----------

.
      ...
  15% (-)  /    ,         - ,     ???
     ...

----------


## Server56

:   .   .

----------

> :   .   .


...

----------

,

----------


## moldovanka

,     ,     .    "  ,  ". ,   .

----------


## id14659217

?  -      ?    ,

----------


## Server56

.

----------


## Wellia

?       (    ,   ).

----------

